# Plotter that will cut 2mm foam as well?



## funkyjedi (Sep 3, 2008)

hey all, I am looking at some plotters, and wondering if there is one out there that will cut craft foam up to 2mm. I will use it for vinyl lettering and die cutting on transfers, but I have another side project that requires die cutting of foam. Thought since you all use plotters a bunch, you might have an idea of if anything can cut that thick of media without spending a ton of money....

Thanks!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't trust it in my plotter without first seeing the material. 

The issues I could see:
Possibly no backing for the foam, so it would jam up
The blade of a plotter more or less drags along the material, the foam would probably bunch up.
If it didn't bunch up, I don't know if it would do a good job actually cutting.

There are some stencil and sandblasting materials that can be cut with a plotter, although I've never really tried em (have cut em with a co2 based laser though). The material's almost kind of like a rubber as opposed to a foam though.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope - I just tried some of the craft foam in mine & the foam stretches and drags along with it. I tried to cut a circle the size of a dime and it cut a
long skinny oblong crooked shape - but not smoothly - it was all chewed up.


----------



## funkyjedi (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally got a plotter and will try it on a backing sheet to see what happens...you never know...If it works, Ill post, otherwise, all has failed..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You need to have a flatbed cutter to do that


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well - I'm on a mission now. I wonder if there is a different foam that would work. So maybe I'll have to take a trip to the craft store today. I am also going to try some different blades.


----------



## funkyjedi (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually, you don't need a flatbed cutter, I don't think. I have been cutting a ton of stuff on one of those cricut cutting mats that I just run through my graphtec. It works like a charm, I've cut all kinds of papers, card stocks, etc. I haven't tried foam but will this week. You might have to run it through twice and adjust the blade depth, and you should be able to set that up within cutting master, but I will play around with it... more to come...


----------

